# Keypad Diagram de un controlador de LCD



## acuariuns (Dic 7, 2014)

Hola hace unos dias me compre una pantalla y su controlador para mi raspberry (www.aliexpress.com/item/Frambuesa-p...LCD-de-pantalla-del-monitor-M/2012443564.html), lo compre sin el keypad o keyboard y no se como hacer un keypad o hacer corto a que pines para poder cambiar el chanel. Como puedo hacerlo? Gracias =)


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2014)

Pues sin un esquema es difícil de adivinar.
O adivinas o pruebas. Lo malo de probar es que puede que rompas algo


----------



## acuariuns (Dic 7, 2014)

Bueno empece a buscar en internet el modelo que esta detras de la placa "PCB800099-V.9", tambien he buscando "standard keypad PCB800099", busque standard porque lei por ahi que eso era.. y asi encontre un pdf de adafruit (http://www.adafruit.com/datasheets/PCB800099.pdf) que me salio en chino asi que traduje la parte del keypad y obtuve esto.

DEFINICION    DESCRIPCION                    TRADUCIDO(google)                                  
5V                    遥控器供电，实为 3.3V         La potencia de control remoto, de hecho, 3.3V
GND                 地                                     tierra
IR                    遥控输入                             entrada remota
POWER             开关机功能                         Función de interruptor
MENU               菜单显示功能                       Visualización del menú de funciones
+                     加                                      mas
-                      减                                     menos
SOURCE           信号源转换                          Conversión Fuente
LED-R              LED指示灯                           Luces Led
LED-G              LED 指示灯                         Luces Led


----------



## Minoas83 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tengo el mismo problema , lo envían sin un teclado para encender y apagar.
¿Alguien sabe qué pines tenemos que conectar para encender 
+5 - Potencia tal vez?




> I have the same problem they sent without a keyboard to switch on and off.
> Does anyone know which pins we have to connect for power on
> +5 - Power maybe ?


 
Gracias!







https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8JkufKjj_oMNVZZYnZnWjc4Z1k/edit?pli=1


----------



## skanciador (Sep 16, 2015)

Llegué aquí con el mismo problema, y tras ver el circuito del pad, como solución para salir del paso es puentear pin de tierra con el pin de source, o el resto de opciones que hay. Cuando tenga unos pulsadores habrá que hacer una plaquita para manejarlo.


----------

